# Update auf NetBeans 6 automatisch?



## Guest (23. Mrz 2008)

Hallo an alle hier,

ich habe noch Netbeans 5.5.1 in Benutzung und frage mich ob das update auf die 6er Version automatisch geht. Ich meine das das wenn ich in Netbeans auf Update drücke.


----------



## André Uhres (23. Mrz 2008)

Nein


----------



## Guest (23. Mrz 2008)

OK, Danke Dir.


----------

